# survey of stem size most often used



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Please respond with the stem size you use only if you are comfortable and are well adjusted to your colnago frame set. i am interested to see if the long stem theory for a colnago is reality. 
Thanks in advance, please participate.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

a 130 for me. having proportionately long torso 'n arms, this is prerequisite for good stretch position, esp. without a custom frame to provide a longer tt. as for comfortable, yes, this is the setup transferred from 12 plus yr.s worth of ridin' .

we may find here the stem lengths run long because the colnago rider can be expected to have developed the flexibility and stretch to accomodate the classic roadie position as a rule.





ciclisto said:


> Please respond with the stem size you use only if you are comfortable and are well adjusted to your colnago frame set. i am interested to see if the long stem theory for a colnago is reality.
> Thanks in advance, please participate.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*120mm and 130mm*

I have a 57cm Master (1990) and a 55cm C50 (2006).
My 57cm Master has a 120mm stem.
My 55cm C50 has 130mm stem.
I consider myself "average" proportion physique. I have attached a chart I've collected a while back from a frame builder showing "average" measurements vs. height.

Although it seems odd that I have a 57cm and a 55cm Colnago, these two Colnagos have the same seat angle (74-degree). The 55cm C50 just have ~1cm shorter seatube and ~1cm shorter top tube - I wanted to plant a bit more weight on the front with the same reach.

Side-bar:
(1) Colnago has change his way specify frame size (c-t) in 2000. I have catalogues to show.
(2) Traditionally, Colngaos were made without seat collar. Now the frames are spec'ed to the bottom of the seat collar. Therefore the measurement to the top of seat collar is 1cm above.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*130*

6'2", 33" inseam, 58 cm C40, 130 mm stem

I've always known I'm relatively long-torso-ed but that chart above makes me feel like a freak!

What does shoe size have to do with frame size?


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*120*

I have a 53 cm C50 (53.5 tt). Comfy as can be.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

For some, the shoe size can influence frame size if the rider rides with his/her "toe-down". Also, the length of the feet (shoe size) can slightly alter the angle of the knee at the bottom of pedal stroke ... a bit of geometry.

A word of caution on the chart is that the frame size is spec'ed for traditional frame which does not use seat tube collar ... so for Colnago sizing, subtract 1cm from the chart seems reasonable. Remember the chart is just a "guideline", not "a set of rules".


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Colnago frames are designed with "short" top tubes to allow for a longer stem. Using a longer stem destributes your weight evenly over the wheels... Think Ferrari. The better distributed the weight, the better the handling. this is a very simplistic explanation, but here is a link to a web article that spells it out quite well: http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/colnago.shtml

Oh.... 120mm stem on a 55cm Colnago, though I am currently riding a DeSalvo custom steel/ carbon.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

90cm-I find it comfortable-the shop owner did a whole fitting on me but he said after I have been riding for a while I will become more flexible and will likely need a longer stem in the future.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

colnrly said:


> 90cm-I find it comfortable-the shop owner did a whole fitting on me but he said after I have been riding for a while I will become more flexible and will likely need a longer stem in the future.


It may be comfortable, but it would handle a lot better if it had an appropriate length stem. Is the frame too big?


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*I am out of luck if it is.*



velocipede said:


> It may be comfortable, but it would handle a lot better if it had an appropriate length stem. Is the frame too big?


According to the fitting, my cycling inseam is 88cm or 50% of my total height, where the average ratio is more like 47%. THe guy checked it 3 times because he thought he must have measured it wrong. According to the chart someone else posted, the average 6'1" person has an 88cm inseam. I am 5'11" so I have long legs and a short body for my height. The stem has the Colnago logo, so Ernesto must have meant for someone to ride one of his bikes with a short stem.

Anyway, I am not going to race. I like riding the bike so much that I ride it everywhere like to Starbucks, the video store, work etc. and I have lost 35 pounds since I started riding it, so if the frame is too big according to someone's formula I can live with that.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

colnrly said:


> According to the fitting, my cycling inseam is 88cm or 50% of my total height, where the average ratio is more like 47%. THe guy checked it 3 times because he thought he must have measured it wrong. According to the chart someone else posted, the average 6'1" person has an 88cm inseam. I am 5'11" so I have long legs and a short body for my height. The stem has the Colnago logo, so Ernesto must have meant for someone to ride one of his bikes with a short stem.
> 
> Anyway, I am not going to race. I like riding the bike so much that I ride it everywhere like to Starbucks, the video store, work etc. and I have lost 35 pounds since I started riding it, so if the frame is too big according to someone's formula I can live with that.


You have a great bike that you like... what more could you ask for?
BTW... Have you considered Peet's coffee?


----------

